# Visa confusion



## nealrds (Dec 4, 2013)

hi all please can you help.

my company want me to move to our new office in cape town and have been looking at permits, i was going to try for an intra company transfer permit.
i have looked into this and it is only available for 2 years, can i then apply for PR/TR permit as my wife is from SA, or am i best to go straight for the TR/PR????
i need to get this sorted ASAP as they want me to go to SA in june.

thanks for all your help.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

PR takes time to be finalised - official word says its 8 months.

TR takes a maximum of 6 weeks and very possibly less.

For June, apply a Temporary Residence permit (Intra-company), you can also file in your PR application at the same time.

Sharp


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

With a Relative's Permit through your wife you cannot work. With a Work Endorsement you could, and although this is cumbersome it might be your best option.

How long have you been married?

Your Intra-Company Transfer Permit choice is much more limiting and you cannot apply for PR after 2 years.


----------



## nealrds (Dec 4, 2013)

legalman

we have been married for 6 years, i was not sure if i could apply for PR when on a intra company permit so that info helps alot.
looks like i will have to go down the PR/WE route.

thanks


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

You can apply for PR - Category 26(b) Spouse.. since you have been married for more than 5 years. You can then apply the Intra-company which mostly likely will now be valid for 4 years beginning 1st of April. You can use that until you get your PR finalised.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, Skilled, he cannot be on an Intra-Company TR and then apply for PR. You have to go through the same TR and PR.


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

LegalMan said:


> No, Skilled, he cannot be on an Intra-Company TR and then apply for PR. You have to go through the same TR and PR.



Correct.


----------

